# Micro inspection



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Was wondering if you guys had those Ridgid Micro inspection cameras on your trucks. Was thinking of getting one but didn't know if it would be useful in the sewer trade.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 30' micro reel coming. It will go through a toilet. 

They do have their place on the truck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Useful but only up to a certain point. They're more of a specialty camera. The mini seesnake is more of a "fits all" size. I have one and rarely use it. If it were to break, I would buy the RM200 instead of buying a new one.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Useful but only up to a certain point. They're more of a specialty camera. The mini seesnake is more of a "fits all" size. I have one and rarely use it. If it were to break, I would buy the RM200 instead of buying a new one.


It just depends on what you need it for.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree to a point but really I (along with others) was on the planning phase of that Micro. We all told Ridgid that we needed a camera that can go through a toilet. Well they built it. After getting it, we were all like....eh. I can't think of more then 5 times where I needed to go through a toilet. Sounds cool but just not real practical. Plus the micro drain is the only camera that has to get sent to the factory for a reterm.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I agree to a point but really I (along with others) was on the planning phase of that Micro. We all told Ridgid that we needed a camera that can go through a toilet. Well they built it. After getting it, we were all like....eh. I can't think of more then 5 times where I needed to go through a toilet. Sounds cool but just not real practical. Plus the micro drain is the only camera that has to get sent to the factory for a reterm.


I know, but a smoking price made it worthwhile.



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

